# interesting HRP x Con hybrids



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

First big guy is a hybrid from Pure Rio Danli HRP dad and big female con. He has more of a taller amd bulkier Con body type.

Second is hybrid from same HRP dad and a very blue hybrid female. He has the longer and more slender body type of an HRP

...Bill


----------



## Azedenkae (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, marvelous looking cichlids!  I'm jealous! Great looking fin colors! Second guy has some amazing blues. )


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks. They are great colorful fish.

Here is dad and mom of the one on the right.

















...Bill


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have plenty of juvies like the one on the left in numerous different spawns that somehow survived in here.





And another pair





....Bill


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Cool vids and great looking Con/HRP's! I also like that centrarchus!

I see you have quite a few Nic growouts as well. Any updates on your pair of Nics? About how large is your male? I have been trying to get my male Nic to pair off with my female for quite some time now and finally just got him to pair off and spawn the other day. I ended up having to add two more females as he wasn't satisfied with my original female.


----------



## Boldstone4 (Oct 23, 2012)

I WANT ONE!!!

I'm not even a fan of convicts anymore, but those guys look amazing.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks all. I can probably send you some if you want. As hybrids you shouldnt sell any to polute the common Con genepool.

....Bill


----------



## Boldstone4 (Oct 23, 2012)

Sure. You can send the info to [email protected]


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

Id like to aquire a couple to keep my dempseys company.


----------

